# i cant get a 10th villager?



## angelmutt (May 17, 2020)

so, i thought i had accidently bought 11 villager plots, but I actually only have ten (i miscounted)

but for some reason when I island hop to get another villager, no one is spawning

i beat the game so idrk what i need to do


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 17, 2020)

Do you have an empty plot? Go talk to Nook and see if you can buy your 10th plot.


----------



## Leen (May 17, 2020)

You should be able to buy another villager plot from Tom Nook. The same thing happened to me in it that I didn't get anymore campers spawning in mystery islands. I scanned in Amiibo villagers instead. You could also wait until your island's campsite brings in a villager as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## angelmutt (May 17, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Do you have an empty plot? Go talk to Nook and see if you can buy your 10th plot.


i have it already


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 17, 2020)

angelmutt said:


> i have it already


Is it sold?


----------



## angelmutt (May 17, 2020)

Leen said:


> You should be able to buy another villager plot from Tom Nook. The same thing happened to me in it that I didn't get anymore campers spawning in mystery islands. I scanned in Amiibo villagers instead. You could also wait until your island's campsite brings in a villager as well. Hope this helps.


i have the 10th plot already thoughh

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



Krissi2197 said:


> Is it sold?


nope


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (May 17, 2020)

Have you already found a new villager on a mystery island today?


----------



## Leen (May 17, 2020)

Either one of two things will happen then: Someone random will move in, OR unless you find a villager you want to move in. 

It can be very quick. Sometimes can take 1-2 days


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 17, 2020)

Stupid stupid question but... Are you absolutely sure you have that 10th plot? Villagers should be appearing on islands if you have a 10th plot and it's empty. Sometimes people say they're sure they have the plot but then come back and say they thought they had it but actually didn't.

The only reason I'm asking is because you say in your OP that you have 9 villager plots, not 10.

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020

Is the plot placed somewhere?? You need to build it before you can start looking for villagers on the islands. So make sure the plot set up thingy isn't in your inventory anymore.


----------



## angelmutt (May 17, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Stupid stupid question but... Are you absolutely sure you have that 10th plot? Villagers should be appearing on islands if you have a 10th plot and it's empty. Sometimes people say they're sure they have the plot but then come back and say they thought they had it but actually didn't.
> 
> The only reason I'm asking is because you say in your OP that you have 9 villager plots, not 10.
> 
> ...


1. yeah, im tired n so im jus kinda typing

2. yes its placed

i might tt


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 17, 2020)

I'm not sure then. You should have villagers appearing on islands if its placed and theres no sold sign on it. May be a glitch.


----------



## AutumnWolf (May 17, 2020)

Have you already bought a plot and put it down today Before this last one? Because you can’t buy two plots in one day AND Also find two Villagers island hopping. It’s only one villager on islands per day.


----------



## RiceBunny (May 17, 2020)

Only thing I can think of is if the plot has already been sold. You seem tired and lack focus right now, considering your other thread. The plot will say “sold” on the sign in red, the house won’t automatically be built; so if you’re using the house being built as the way to tell if the plot has been sold, then I can see how you’d be confused. Walk to the plot and check if it has the sold stamp on it or not, and not just if there’s a house built or not. This happened to me once, I built a plot and immediately the day after, it had already been sold to a random villager. I didn’t bother to check and wasted quite a few tickets, assuming the plot was empty. I didn’t realize it would fill up that fast


----------



## coderp (May 17, 2020)

I don't think many people will know how to help because since the amiibo campsite patch, nobody has experienced a plot glitch. Not saying you didn't get a glitched plot, but nobody in the community (as far as I'm aware) has reported a plot glitch since they patched that one.

Hopefully it's something you overlooked, because if it is a plot glitch, I would want to reset, too.


----------



## JKDOS (May 17, 2020)

Have you invited your first camper yet?


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Have you invited your first camper yet?


They said they beat the game so I assume so.


----------

